# Silvertip shark acting strange?!?!?!



## mikeportiz (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a 75g gallon tank. This is what i have in it.
I have 3 fake plants, and 2 decorations like a house.
(2) silver tip sharks
(2) bala sharks
(1) Senegal "Dinosaur" bichir

They have been there more then a week, acting normal. I change the water everyday (for now). I just notice one of my silvertip has been swimming towards the gravel (the ground) then he would stop swimming, floating up and then swim back. But he keeps doing that over and over. My other silver tip is normal, my other fishes r normal. I feed them 3 times a day (like the food says to do). Whats wrong with him?


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Just from what you said I would say ammonia spike from feeding waaaaaayyy too much, I feed my fish tanks once a day, twice if I feel like doing 2 lesser feedings but the food you bought says for you to overfeed so you have to buy more from them. Do a larger water change and cut down feeding to once a day and see how they do. I might be wrong so if you have test strips check all your parameters and post them, to me it sounds like bad water or a swim bladder issue but the overfeeding leading to high ammonia seems probable


----------



## mikeportiz (Jun 24, 2012)

Varkolak said:


> Just from what you said I would say ammonia spike from feeding waaaaaayyy too much, I feed my fish tanks once a day, twice if I feel like doing 2 lesser feedings but the food you bought says for you to overfeed so you have to buy more from them. Do a larger water change and cut down feeding to once a day and see how they do. I might be wrong so if you have test strips check all your parameters and post them, to me it sounds like bad water or a swim bladder issue but the overfeeding leading to high ammonia seems probable


Okay yea maybe. They are babies. No bigger then 4 maybe 5 inches. I dont think thats high. I did the strip test and it says the nitrate is high. Im going to feed them once a day, maybe 2, and change the water now. I hope it works.


----------



## Snappyarcher (Aug 6, 2011)

*Feeding and water quality*



mikeportiz said:


> I have a 75g gallon tank. This is what i have in it.
> I have 3 fake plants, and 2 decorations like a house.
> (2) silver tip sharks
> (2) bala sharks
> ...


 Mike the most likely reason for this type of behaviour is to do with water quality.... and im sorry to say its likely to be because you have been feeding three times a day..... In no way shape or form do these fish need such frequent feeding.... its worth bearing in mind that in their natural surroundings they actually may go for a few days without feeding at all..... let alone three times in one day!

Can you provide a set of water parameters to include:
Ammonia
Nitrite
Nitrate
Hardness
pH
we need this to really see what sort of state the tank is in.... also for now..... stop changing water.... let things settle a bit.
Also there is one other issue here.... the bichir is a naturally agressive fish adn might be having a pop at the silver tip..... keep an eye on that at dawn and dusk.


----------

